# Use drill as screwdriver



## JollyRoger (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi there,

I have an older model Bosch drill without a torque converter, but would like to drive in some screws. Is there an attachment out there that would allow me to do this (I'm assuming you should have a torque converter to drive in screws)?

Thanks!


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Not really.
What size screws are you talking about?
Once you drive a few, you get the feel for it.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

What type head on the screws? Phillips, slotted, torx, Robison, etc.? IF slotted, forget it, you'll be chasing the screw driver bit all over. Using the proper driver bit, you will find that you will learn how it do this, and quick.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

the drill does have variable speed?


----------



## collett (Dec 16, 2010)

*Driving screws with drill*

Try it ... start off slow ... should be fine, if not, you will know pretty quickely


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

JollyRoger said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have an older model Bosch drill without a torque converter, but would like to drive in some screws. Is there an attachment out there that would allow me to do this (I'm assuming you should have a torque converter to drive in screws)?
> 
> Thanks!


If it's Variable Speed it'll work fine. You just need to get the feel of it.

If it's a simple On/Off trigger, you're going to have a hard time making it work.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a variable speed drill I use regularly as a power screw driver. As others here have already said, once you get the feel of it it works like a charm.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Please use the red ! to report spammers, do not quote them, as it makes our job twice as hard.

Thank You!

DM


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re Spammers*

Sorry. Got PO'd and reacted without thinking.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

S'ok.... we all hate spammers here.

DM


----------

